# Naked Portafilter



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A question to Cherub owners - have you got a naked portafilter and, if so, where did you buy it from?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, I got mine from Peter at espresso underground for £24 + about £5 postage.

For a naked PF it actually has a nice weight to it some how.

Doubt you'll find one as good as it for the same price. But any E61 naked PF should fit the Cherub. Mine however is the Fracino one.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Yes, I got mine from Peter at espresso underground for £24 + about £5 postage.
> 
> For a naked PF it actually has a nice weight to it some how.
> 
> Doubt you'll find one as good as it for the same price. But any E61 naked PF should fit the Cherub. Mine however is the Fracino one.


Odd request maybe but could you take a pic of the underside/side of your PF for me by any chance? I got mine from coffee services on eBay which was a bit more but I susPect may be inferior and less well crafted to UE's one

I'll put up pics of the one I am using in due course to compare. What does yours weigh on the scales? The one I have weighs in at 425g


----------

